# lapcounters



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

does anyone know of a lap counter that can do 8lanes and in a race format for ho scale that i can hook up to my computer?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/SCL/sclscreenshots.htm


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

www.slottrak.com


Thanks

FSMRA


----------

